# Wrench To Lock Mill Head



## epanzella (May 4, 2021)

My round column mill came with a 90 degree wrench to lock the head. It was so short that it hit the idler pulley and the quill handle. I finally got around to making a T-handle. It clears everything, it's much faster, and I can control the torque better as I'm now using 2 hands.


----------

